
An Open Letter to CA/Browser Forum Re: Personal Certificates for “.onion” - dfc
http://dropsafe.crypticide.com/article/11697
======
iancarroll
It might make more sense for Chrome/others to whitelist .onion as a domain
that is already encrypted and thus features shouldn't be restricted based on
its TLS status.

Using TLS to connect to Tor hidden services is completely pointless. While I
don't disagree with the article, it's probably the wrong solution.

